# Frode Haltli



## S.Demjanov (21 Окт 2011)

Очень понравился исполнитель, не знаю сам он пишет музыку или нет, ну очень трогательная... 
Вообщем хочу со всеми поделиться хорошей музыкой. 
Ссылка


----------

